# [Video] 2x2 Beginner's Tutorial



## da25centz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for watching! Check out my other videos and think about subscribing


----------



## David1994 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good tutorial man!


----------



## da25centz (Aug 1, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Good tutorial man!


 
Thanks! I'm just gonna work in order from 2x2 up to 5x5, so if someone doesn't understand something they can just refer back to the previous videos


----------

